# building a door frame



## romeo_repair (Sep 21, 2009)

first of all, this is not my house. my rent is incredibly cheap. my apt has no front door, if i want one. i have to do it & pay for it. so where can i find plans to build my own door frame?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 22, 2009)

Let me get this straight, you have an apt with no front door and really cheap rent...... what keeps bums, dogs, cats, squirrels, roaming bands of marauders from gaining access to you and your valuables?


----------



## kok328 (Sep 23, 2009)

That's why his rent is really cheap.
Are you cutting into a wall or installing into an existing opening?
Plans for a door opening can be found all over the internet, you just have to google it.


----------



## romeo_repair (Sep 23, 2009)

existing opening





kok328 said:


> That's why his rent is really cheap.
> Are you cutting into a wall or installing into an existing opening?
> Plans for a door opening can be found all over the internet, you just have to google it.


----------



## kok328 (Sep 23, 2009)

Just did a quick google on "framing a door opening".
Got plenty of results.  What part are still not sure of?


----------



## NinjaDave (Sep 23, 2009)

If there's an existing opening, You should be able to just take some measurements (height and width) then goto Lowes or Home Depot and get a pre-hung exterior door and just fit it into the opening?  Pre-hung doors come with the frame around them.


----------



## kok328 (Sep 23, 2009)

Pick up a pack of shims while your there, this will allow you to plumb and level the door as well as give you some solid points to run your screws in without bowing the jamb.  32" wide or bigger for egress an door.


----------



## romeo_repair (Sep 29, 2009)

thank u for the tip!   franki


----------



## romeo_repair (Sep 29, 2009)

yes i know, id rather not spend money tho. the door & spare lumber are already here, just need a quik plan. franki





NinjaDave said:


> If there's an existing opening, You should be able to just take some measurements (height and width) then goto Lowes or Home Depot and get a pre-hung exterior door and just fit it into the opening?  Pre-hung doors come with the frame around them.


----------

